# Startling discovery!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

CATS LIKE GREEN BEANS! 'hey' I'll eat 'em' Comments Robin Hood. ' 'He'll eat ANYTHING' grouses exasperated Pawpa, Kurt (no confirmed relation to papa Smurf) Kurt reported as saying , 'I DON'T want 'em NOW!'


----------

